# Man O'War



## debodun (Oct 12, 2020)

One hundred years ago on October 12th, the great and legendary race horse, Man O'War, ran and won his last race against Triple Crown winner, Sir Barton. He was so fast, no one wanted to race against him, so he was retired.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 9, 2020)

Great horse!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 9, 2020)

There's a name from the past.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 14, 2020)

One bad ass hoss.


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 7, 2020)

Such perfect conformation.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Apr 28, 2021)

recommended reading:


----------

